# good reptile shops in wiltshire?



## The Young One (Sep 12, 2009)

Ello, does anyone know of any good reptile shops in the wiltshire area?

Thanks


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

Splash Aquascape Devizes is very good. Mark,Terry and Phil are always very helpful!


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

dps exotics in warminster..

verry good, however when i walked in with my son i felt like i was being watched....untill i started talking to the guy......he is great. lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

one shop DPS agree with the above comment Dave at the shop is very good. Livefood is cheapest ive found anywhere as well


----------

